# Draw Weight Test?



## Nathan Wood (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay... so I got together a suite case filled it to weigh exactly 45lbs tied a string to it bent over and pulled this to my anchor point. Held it for about 14 seconds before i was out of breath from this awkward position. I could have held it for abit longer if I tried this weight felt comfortable though.

Is this a fairly accurate test to determine how much draw weight I can handle? Yea, yea, I know as a new shooter many of you recommend 30lbs blah blah blah. I frankly just don't have the money to go out and buy a new bow when I grow tired of the 30lb one in a few months.


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

Buy what you want. But if you think you'll get tired of shooting a 30lb bow, you might be getting into it for the wrong reason. And if you get tired of 30lbs in a few months, won't you get tired of 45 at some point? I still shoot my 30 lb bow nearly as much as my 45 and it's been more than a few years. Not sure why someone would get tired of shooting a light bow, but then blah blah blah blah.:teeth:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Okay... so I got together a suite case filled it to weigh exactly 45lbs tied a string to it bent over and pulled this to my anchor point. Held it for about 14 seconds before i was out of breath from this awkward position. I could have held it for abit longer if I tried this weight felt comfortable though._


Blah-blah-blah.... ridiculous!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Regardless of your suitcase test, most males are capable of shooting a 40# bow at the onset of their archery career. It will just take you longer to learn on to get to the same level as otherwise, provided you're capable of drawing it fully without form issues. 

If your goal is just close range (15 yards and under) hunting, you won't be pushing the accuracy factor very hard anyway. 

Although, most ILF rigs, with two sets of limbs, are still cheaper than alot of one piece recurves and longbows available.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

kegan said:


> ... Regardless of your suitcase test, most males are capable of shooting a 40# bow at the onset of their archery career.
> ... It will just take you longer to learn on to get to the same level as otherwise, provided you're capable of drawing it fully without form issues.
> ... If your goal is just close range (15 yards and under) hunting, you won't be pushing the accuracy factor very hard anyway.
> ... Although, most ILF rigs, with two sets of limbs, are still cheaper than alot of one piece recurves and longbows available.


Nathan Wood, have a chat privately with kegan, he can help you with your decision making, and build you a bow you'll probably cherish for life.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

NW - 

Doesn't work that way. As Kegan said, most adult males can draw and hold a 40# bow (or more) for as long as they like. OK., OK, probably just enough to pass any synthetic test. The problems start to arise when there's a target in front of you at anything greater than spittin' distance and you're trying to figure out a 1/2 dozen points on your form and where the heck to aim the thing to hit center. That's when the weight becomes too heavy and why the "try out a few bows" advice makes less and less sense the more you think about it. 

BTW - if you actually know what you're doing, those 30# limbs that you'll out grow in a few months will be used on a regular basis through out your shooting career, just to keep you honest. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

Agree with Viper1. Every shooter should have a light bow to practice form with or to rehab with should you injure yourself. Shoot long enough at some good level and you'll pull something or make something sore eventually. (Or tweak your back shoveling snow off the range outside.) Keep a light injury and training bow handy.

Jack


----------



## Nathan Wood (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Viper, that makes sense. Would I be able to kill small game well enough with 30lbs?


----------



## dadamsjr (Aug 8, 2010)

killing animals is more shot placement than weight of the bow!check local regs to make sure you can hunt with a light bow, here in washington you cant hunt with anything less than 45# so.


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

Also don't forget, when your drawing a bow, you have some of the weight coming back into your bow hand. So you are actually pushing and pulling the weight at the same time. Both arms are at work, both shoulders and the muscles across your back. Just pulling a dead weight with one arm tells you nothing, other than what you can lift up while bent over. You will be able to draw more standing straight up.


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

Nathan Wood said:


> Thanks Viper, that makes sense. Would I be able to kill small game well enough with 30lbs?


More than enough weight. Your bow will have to be quiet though. Most small animals will tend to jump the string. The lighter the poundage, the longer it takes for the arrow to get there. 30# is plenty, but the slowness and quietness of the bow will come into play when hunting small game.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I've hunted a few states and the only weight restrictions I have seen thus far apply to large game...never seen one for small game. And yup, 30 will do the job just fine on lots of small game...it can teach you to be very precise with shot placement and how to end the chase quickly. Good Luck, Rick.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

dadamsjr said:


> killing animals is more shot placement than weight of the bow!check local regs to make sure you can hunt with a light bow, here in washington you cant hunt with anything less than 45# so.


40# vice 45 here in Washington.

It is unlawful for any person to hunt big
game animals with a bow that does not
produce a minimum of 40 pounds of pull
measured at twenty-eight inches or less
draw length.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Nathan Wood said:


> Okay... so I got together a suite case filled it to weigh exactly 45lbs tied a string to it bent over and pulled this to my anchor point. Held it for about 14 seconds before i was out of breath from this awkward position. I could have held it for abit longer if I tried this weight felt comfortable though.
> 
> Is this a fairly accurate test to determine how much draw weight I can handle?


This is akin to dumbbell rows. To develop the muscles used for drawing a bow, actually drawing a bow is more beneficial than dumbbell rows. At least, that's been my experience.


----------

